# Johnson's beach report 4th



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy 4th of July everyone, Doc and I launched out around 0530 and headed over to the fish haven. The baitfish were everywhere we threw sabiki's and caught a bunch of el y's I had no luck with the live bait so switched over to the favorite frozen cig. and landed a spanish, not a king but something edible.

Well the fly boy's Mark (jarhead) and Eric (zumie aka wilbur)were supposed to meet us, but they never showed. anyways we continue to fish and we hear Mark on the radio, turns out they launched further east on Johnsons beach and Mark says that Eric caught his first King (way to go Eric). This when we hear Doc say "fish on", king, then we hear Eric caught another one. Now this is when I think Doc had a recording of "fish on" and again and again and again. Doc tore them up today. He was so tired of fishing that he could not do the post lol. (I bet he is sleeping now) hahaha jk Also saw the coolest thing near the beach a huge king jumped at least 3 feet chasing bait.

All in all had a fun day with the guys, a pleasure to fish with you all and thanks Doc for the fish and Eric for finding my keys. Eric send me your email address and will send pics.

pictures soon.... Fish on and live life.....


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Good post,wish I was there.I had to break up with my GF today.
She asked if we were ever getting married,"not in this life" and she's outta here.


Robin


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Whew! Just now getting around to reading the forum after cleaning those fish all day! ... He he, just kidding. Thanks guys. It really was a great day of fishing with a great group. Those kings are a rush. Thanks Doc for the Spanish. Pan frying it now.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Nice catch guys, them kings sure pull sum drag!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Great day on the water. Really enjoy fishing with Mark, Pete and Eric. The waves had a bit more roll to them today over yesterday but the surf at waters edge was very small. The live bait was biting early and collected plenty but all my fish were caught on frozen ciagar minnows. Nothing happening at the fish haven for me. Had good luck at 25 feet about a half mile offshore. Kept circling up against the edge of a sand bar and caught three kings, all over 30 with biggest 37 to the fork, and three spanish, all good size.

Looking forward to the next trip with the boys! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome job guys!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice King Wilbur tell all about it at work!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice job, guys!


----------



## dbrady (Sep 27, 2007)

Great post! My 2 sons and father-in-law came up to you as soon as you beached. Thanks for showing your catch to my boys, they loved it. I was wondering if you guys were PFF regulars.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice haul guys. Makes me eager to get back on the water soon.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

dbrady said:


> Great post! My 2 sons and father-in-law came up to you as soon as you beached. Thanks for showing your catch to my boys, they loved it. I was wondering if you guys were PFF regulars.


Ha, you're welcome. I felt like an astronaut just back from outer space with all the kids and folks coming up to us. It was pretty cool.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

where and what is the fishhaven?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

From what I learned from Doc was that the fish haven was an artificial reef done back in the 60's and made from plastic grass. These days the grass is gone but the anchor post are still there. I did not see much on the FF. Yhe havenn is about a mile out off Johnsons beach in fron of the 3 condo's.

And BTW, today I am wore out LOL... had to work and my hips are killing me Ohhhhh to be 40 again I am sure i will be ready for the NEXT adventure


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

bbarton13 said:


> where and what is the fishhaven?


Fish haven is due south of Perdido Key. See on NOAA chart: http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11382.shtml

Eric, the comment about outer space was funny!  We shove off before the beach goers and then hit land right in the middle of them. Next time lets get some gals in bikinis to pose with us and our fish! Come to think of it, how about a challenge to all kayak anglers to post pics with fish and beach goers? Could be fun!


----------

